# Instone Protein Pudding



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Is this another crappy protein replacement? 

*Ingredients: * Water, Calcium Caseinate (A Milk Derivative), Soy Protein Isolate, Cocoa (Processed with Alkali), Soybean Oil, Sodium Chloride, Dipotassium Phosphate, Carrageenan, Dextrose, Tricalcium Phosphate, Sucralose and Acesulfame Potassium. 



*Nutrition Facts*
Serving Size: 1 container (165g)
Servings Per Container: 1 
  Amount
Per Serving % Daily
Value* 

 Total Calories 100      

    Calories From Fat 15      

 Total Fat  2  g 3%    

    Saturated Fat  0  g 0%    

    Trans Fat  0  g   

 Cholesterol  <5  mg 0%    

 Sodium  430  mg 18%    

 Potassium  440  mg 13%    

 Total Carbohydrates  2  g 1%    

    Dietary Fiber  1  g 5%    

    Sugars  0  g   

 Protein  20  g 40%    

 Vitamin A     0%    
 Vitamin C     0%    
 Calcium


----------



## Paynne (Feb 1, 2005)

$45 for 24 seems kind of expensive.  Especially since at 5.82 oz they're kinda small.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 1, 2005)

I like the Instone products a lot. The shakes tasted great. The problem is the price... Sly's gonna need to come up with some cheaper stuff or lower the price on his current items.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2005)

I LOVE these protein puddings!!


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

They were on sale at GNC 4 containers for 5.50
Im just not sure about the ingredients


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2005)

Craig says they are great.  Has the fiber and some good fats. (He's on the phone with me)

He says its a good product.

He did the review on it for the newsletter two month ago or so.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Craig says they are great.  Has the fiber and some good fats. (He's on the phone with me)
> 
> He says its a good product.
> 
> He did the review on it for the newsletter two month ago or so.



Nice!
Tell Craig sara says thank you .. if he knows who I am   

It has only 2 grams of fiber though 

http://www.netrition.com/instone_pudding_page.html


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 1, 2005)

i hear the same thing over and over about instone products - good quality, crazy prices.  (but the pudding sounds so good...i'm thinking about it!   )


----------



## Du (Feb 1, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i hear the same thing over and over about instone products - good quality, crazy prices. (but the pudding sounds so good...i'm thinking about it!  )


Good quality, but awesome taste. Hands down, the best tasting supp Ive ever had.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 1, 2005)

i was afraid of that...(which is why i haven't even tried my free sample yet)  

is it the pudding you tried or the protein powder?  guess i'll be placing an order


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2005)

It's the high protein pudding.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 1, 2005)

The shakes are great tasting too. I swear you could sell them at a ice cream shop if you wanted. They are the best tasting shakes I've ever tried.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

nikegurl, did I hear free samples?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

I tried chocolate and vanilla at the Olympia Expo. I liked them so much, that I just ordered some vanilla. I hear a butterscotch and lemon merigue are in the works too.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

I gotta get to GNC maybe today or tomorrow and get a box  
Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Du (Feb 1, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I gotta get to GNC maybe today or tomorrow and get a box
> Chocolate or Vanilla?


Vanilla bean was great.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you try the chocolate?


----------



## Du (Feb 1, 2005)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats ok  
I think I will try the chocolate since Im a cocoa fan


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm actually a chocolate fan, but liked vanilla more myself.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 1, 2005)

how is the pricing at gnc - and do most stores have it?  i did a quick look online and it's just under $6 for 4 cans (which i would probably do) but by the time you ship it - it's close to $12 and $3 per serving isn't going to happen


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2005)

umm....Craig works at GNC.  Plus it is Gold Card week.....

I can get stuff for less.....


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

So Graig knows when GNC mark down their products very very low


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2005)

Pretty much.  He said with the Gold Card thing they are about a buck each.  so about $4 right now.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks jodie.  that's definitely worth a trip in!


----------



## Du (Feb 1, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Pretty much. He said with the Gold Card thing they are about a buck each. so about $4 right now.


You should take orders and ship it. Ya know, but at the best prices, on clearance, etc, and offer it for sale here at IM.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2005)

yw


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You should take orders and ship it. Ya know, but at the best prices, on clearance, etc, and offer it for sale here at IM.


LOL....Umm...I'm too busy with other stuff.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Too bad I don't have GNC Gold Card  
But it still  comes out cheap


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

Way back when, I had a GNC Gold Card. It was worthless. Things were still overpriced. Thank god for places like 1fast400 and others.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

1fast400? online store?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

Bulknutrition.com aka 1fast400.com.....It is sponsored by this website...


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

It still comes out cheaper than GNC even after the shipping cost?


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 1, 2005)

I've got a GNC Gold card and it helps a little bit, but unless something is already on sale you can easily beat the price by ordering on line. The only things I get there is a vitamin pack and I like the whey protien they sell. Sometimes I get suckered into the "gotta have it right now" syndrome and I'll pay the high price for something I don't really need.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 1, 2005)

i buy all of my supplements online but i'm not finding a cheaper place for this pudding.  bulknutrition/1fast doesn't carry it.  dps has 12 cans for $16.68.  shipping isn't too bad (4.90) but that comes out to 1.79 per can (which sounds more expensive than gnc)


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Now, would you guys have the pudding for the last meal?


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 1, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i buy all of my supplements online but i'm not finding a cheaper place for this pudding. bulknutrition/1fast doesn't carry it. dps has 12 cans for $16.68. shipping isn't too bad (4.90) but that comes out to 1.79 per can (which sounds more expensive than gnc)


 supplementwholesaler.com sells it by the can 1.39 each.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Same price sold at GNC 
4 packets = 5.50


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

lots've sodium


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 1, 2005)

I know I never could find the Instone protein shakes any cheaper online either. It's like Instone has some sort of pricing policy or something. I mean, the box of 20 shake packets would be about $5 cheaper online, but then with shipping it was all the same. But any products by other companies were usually up to 50% cheaper online.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2005)

Your right Luke 
But 1 Cup Cottage cheese has more sodium.. Plus we need sodium! we drink enough water


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 1, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> I mean, the box of 20 shake packets would be about $5 cheaper online, but then with shipping it was all the same. But any products by other companies were usually up to 50% cheaper online.



exactly - everything else is way cheaper online even with shipping costs.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

www.netrition.com also carries it. As good as it tastes, I bought a whole case, but haven't eaten much because of the sodium content.


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

If you guys look at it this way.. 1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese = 360 grams sodium with only 13 grams protein


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2005)

frozen chicken boobies have more sodium.  i think.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 2, 2005)

*pudding or shake?*



			
				sara said:
			
		

> Nice!
> Tell Craig sara says thank you .. if he knows who I am
> 
> It has only 2 grams of fiber though
> ...




Sara,

I think I misunderstood what Jodie was asking me...I was talking about the Instone meal replacement shakes...they are awesome...high protein, high fiber, digestive enzymes, and some good fats.

The pudding tastes great as well...it is a good source of 20 grams of protein but not much else....great snack that also bumps your protein numbers up for the day.....and they are cheap at GNC right now, especially with a gold card.

(you can always make your own protein pudding with instant chocolate sugar-free, fat free jello pudding and chocolatae whey protein powder.....it is actually pretty damn good)


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

DrChiro?? Nice name  
Thank you for clarifying this  
Is the Instone pudding full of splenda or sucarlose? I like the mixing the sugar free pudding with whey but its sucorlose


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 2, 2005)

DrChiro = Craig....jodie's boyfriend if ya didnt pick that up...lol

and I think splenda is the trade name for sucralose....isn't it?

they use sucralose and acesulfame K to sweeten it....i'm not a big fan of artificial sweeteners but they beat sugar when you are trying ot lose bodyfat.

link to the nutrition info on protein pudding:
http://www.instonenutrition.com/products/pudding_supplement_facts.htm


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

All that time and I thought you were Jodie's husband


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2005)

Nope...not the hubby.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> frozen chicken boobies have more sodium. i think.


How about thawed chicken boobies


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2005)

The boobies in our freezer say...410.

No 420.  LMAO


----------

